# lr4 : need advises for three sliders white, highlight, exposure



## grosloulou (Mar 10, 2012)

hallo,
exposure and recovery were very easy to understand.
now there are three sliders exposure, highlights and white and i don't understand how to manage them.
auto is fantastic. i have used on several images and results were quite good but i am very surprised of the extreme value it gives to highlights and white.
same remark for black (was between 2 and 7 very often) and shadows.

can somebody tell me which slider trying first and which range it covers ?

best regards
marc


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 10, 2012)

I suggest you watch this video of Julieanne Kost over at Adobe TV.

Beat


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 10, 2012)

It would have been great if the link to this tutorial was included in the read me notes, so that users upgrading would have been prepared for the significant change between process version 2010 and 2012. A lot of the "flack' on the user to user forum and this forum could have been avoided.
It appears that users who were not exposed to the "beta" of LR 4 by choice or not being aware, just auto converted to the 2012 process when they downloaded the new version.


----------

